# Back flush & Descale



## Argonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

On my current machine I use a back flush adapter back flush with CAFIZA cleaning powder.
I do this about once a month.
I also use descaling tablets and descale every other month.

On a SAGE Barista Pro ...... is it the same, I can use CAFIZA for backflushing, and descaling using 2 x tablets (citric acid tablets)


----------

